# Etat de la batterie en vu d'achat modèle d'occasion



## mobilo (7 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Un vendeur propose un iphone 8 plus avec une capacité de batterie à 94%.
Est-ce que cela vaut le coup d'acheter?
Sur ce type de modèle, la vérification de l'état de la batterie se voit-elle bien dans les réglages de l'appareil?
Sur mon vieux iphone 5s, l'état de la batterie ne se voit pas dans les réglages (problème de version d'iOs je suppose), il faut passer par l'application Coconutbattery sur un Mac.
Merci à vous pour les retours


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

94% ?
Il est presque neuf 
De quand date cet iPhone ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

Pour vérifier la batterie

Réglages
--> Batterie 
--> Etat de la batterie


----------



## mobilo (7 Janvier 2020)

Je ne connais pas la date d'achat, merci bcp pour les réponses


----------

